

Outsmart MIT- and Get Deported - ekm2
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/07/14/these-undocumented-teens-outsmarted-mit-and-still-cant-get-real-jobs-in-america.html

======
sp332
_Before agreeing to give the president the $3.7 billion he requested to hire
more judges and otherwise handle the refugee crisis, Republicans in Congress
want to toughen the bill and make it easier to deport children. To get the
money, Obama will likely yield on the point._

Did you expect these states to be more welcoming to thousands of children from
other countries showing up believing some myth about asylum?

------
mreiland
they were undocumented?

Of course they got deported, why does being smart give you special privileges
that no one else gets?

If you're seriously that smart, then apply. You 'out-smarted MIT'. What do you
think the chances are that you won't be accepted?

~~~
pdkl95
The chances are rather low, with a nasty latency even in the best cases.

[http://www.openlawlab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/IMmigra...](http://www.openlawlab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/IMmigration-Law-Comic-Terry-Colon-Reason.jpg)

